# Bucky needing Recall Training



## Azooka (Oct 19, 2015)

Today was the fateful day he took his first flight outside of the cage! He hit the ceiling and ended up on the curtain racks very freaked out, but that was about 6 hours ago and now he's gotten a bit better with the whole flying thing.

But now, I'm struggling to have him stay on his perch on my desk without him always flying to the top of my head or shoulder while I'm studying.

I keep putting him back on his perch, but I'm wondering how to get him to know that he needs to stay there?


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

Does he have any toys or things on the perch to keep him entertained?


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

You can look through our training sub forum and get an idea what you may want to do to train him to obey boundries. We just had a discussion on this recently, if I can find the thread I will post it....


----------



## Impeckable (May 11, 2013)

Hi Azooka
It is of course wonderful that your Bucky wants to spend so much time with you but obviously it can be distracting for you when studying, he sees it as a game because you are busy and he wants to get your attention, so firstly get Bucky in a quiet room perched on your finger, put a small amount of millet in the palm of your other hand and hold it a few inches away from him, eventually he will go for a nibble, then swap the millet to your other hand and let him have a little bit more millet, keep praising him every time he goes for the millet, each time gradually move your hands further apart until he has to fly about 24 inch to have some millet, at this point you can fake that you have millet in the other hand, I guarantee he will fly to it expecting a treat, basically carry on with this until he is flying 4 or5 times before he gets a treat, then simply place the perch in one hand and have him fly between your hand and the perch giving him loads of praise, he will already have learnt that eventually he will get a treat if he does what you want, after only a few hours of practice over a few days he will see the perch as something good, he will want to please you by staying on the perch because eventually he will get attention and very likely a treat from you, 
I really hope this works for you, it has never failed me.
Pete


----------

